#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Trauerbewältigung >

## tropica411

Hallo und guten Tag,
November 2005 ist mein Ehemann verstorben; im Mai 2009 ist mein Lebensgefährte nach nur knapp 3 Jahren Zusammensein, bei mir im Bad umgefallen und binnen 5 Minuten verstorben, er hatte Speiseröhrenkrebs. Von Dez. 08 fing es an, will jetzt aber nicht darauf weiter eingehen, würde zu lange dauern. Ich kann es bis heute noch nicht verstehen. Nach außen hin gebe ich mich, als wenn ich fast alles überwunden hätte (lache, erzähle usw., z.B. bei meinen Kindern, Eltern, Freundinnen) aber wenn ich zu Hause alleine! bin, bekomme ich regelrechte Weinkrämpfe. Abends im Bett schlafe ich erst nach 2 Stunden ein, weil mir alles wieder vor die Augen kommt, seine Krankheit, wie er immer weiter abnahm, frage mich immer wieder, haben ihm die Ärzte die Wahrheit gesagt, wollte er nicht im Krankenhaus bleiben, und hat mir gesagt, es wären keine Betten frei, als wir am 8.5.09 in der Uniklinik vorsprachen, d.h. er war allein im Sprechzimmer, warum hat er mich verlassen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich das noch durchhalte. Im November 09 bin ich schon einmal aus den "Latschen" gekippt. Wann lässt mich die Trauer los, und kann dann nur noch an die schönen Zeiten mich erinnern, ohne zu anfangen zu weinen.
Weiß jemand Rat oder hat ähnliches erlebt. 
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. 
LG tropica411

----------


## hannibal

Hallo tropica411,
du hast sehr schlimmes in kurzer Zeit erfahren.
Du musst andich denken. Zu Hause weinen , ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
Vielleicht benötigst du eine Kur. Einfach mal weg, etwas entspannen.
Dein Lebensgefährte , wollte dich nicht kränken.  
Bei einem dauert die Trauer länger als bei anderen. Du hattest zwei sehr schwere Schickschalsschläge hinnnehmen müssen und das in kurzer Zeit. Das zehrt.
Ich hoffe, das ich dir etwas helfen konnte.
LG
Ilona

----------


## dreamchaser

Du solltest dir dringend professionelle Hilfe suchen, denn du hast bisher keine richtige Trauerbewältigung zugelassen. Eine Kurz eher nicht, wenn eine ambulante Therapie nicht möglich ist, wäre evtl. auch eine stationäre Behandlung erforderlich. Was du schilderst kann schon in Richtung einer posttraumatischen Belastungsreaktion gehen (denn es war ja ein Trauma für dich, dass dein Lebensgefährte so schnell verstorben ist). Darüber hinaus wird man dir evtl. unterstützenden Medikamenten geben. Bitte such dir Hilfe (einerseits sind Freunde, denen du dich anvertrauen kannst, wichtig, aber auch dein Hausarzt ist dein erster Ansprechpartner).

----------


## tropica411

Danke für die Antworten. Zu einer Kur möchte ich gar nicht, weil ich es vor Heimweh gar nicht lange aushalten würde. An professionelle Hilfe habe ich vor zwei Monaten auch gedacht, und mich angemeldet, habe einen Termin am 28.07.10 erhalten. Mit meiner Freundin habe ich schon öfters gesprochen, aber ich kann sie nicht jedesmal immer mit
dem gleichen nerven. Meiner Hausärztin habe ich gesagt, wie ich mich fühle. Sie sagt, das hängt alles noch mit den seelischen Belastungen zusammen. (Juni 09 hatte ich Hörsturz, geblieben ist Schwerhörigkeit und Tinnitus, seit Nov.09 kann ich nichts mehr lesen, fernsehen, im Internet bei trauer.og was mit Krankheit und Tod u.ä. zu tun hat, da verkrampft sich mein Körper und mir wird dann wieder so komisch, auch kann ich mich seit dem nicht mehr bücken, beim Aufstehen tun mir meine Beine dann so weh (als wenn ich sonst welche Anstrengungen hatte) und mir wirds gleich schwindelig, wenn ich hochkomme. Jedenfalls habe ich es manchmal ganz schön satt.  
Ich danke nochmals für die Antworten, werde berichten, was am 28.07. rausgekommen ist.
LG

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
auch ich rate Dir Dich in professionelle Hilfe zu begeben. Ich wünsche Dir für den Termin am 28.7. viel Kraft und Erfolg. 
Bei meiner Trauer bezüglich meines Vaters hat mir der Besuch einer Trauergruppe sehr geholfen. Dort konnte man erzählen was man wollte, Tränen waren erlaubt. Es tat gut sich mit anderen auszutauschen, über Erfahrungen und Umgang mit schweren Situationen. Natürlich gibt es - für die eine Gruppe nichts ist - Trauerbegleitung, die alleine mit einem Arbeiten. Vielleicht wäre es das etwas für Dich. 
Viel Kraft
Ichbines

----------


## tropica411

Hallo, melde mich nun  mal wieder. Ich bin zwar in Behandlung, aber so richtig gebracht hat es mir noch nichts. Es ist
wie eh und je, mal geht es und dann kommt es mit aller Wucht wieder über mich. Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob es das
richtige ist für mich, was der Arzt meinte beim letzten Besuch vor 4 Wochen, "vielleicht sollte es so kommen, dass auch
der zweite Mann verstarb, damit ich wieder einen Mann kennenlernen soll, ein drittes Mal im Leben", (so ähnlich war das).
Ich bin bei diesen Gesprächen gar nicht so richtig bei der Sache, warum auch immer. Ich geh dort raus, und wenn mich jemand fragen sollte, was wir besprochen hatten, ich kann es nicht wiedergeben. Nur das, was ich jetzt schrieb, ist mir 
im Gedächtnis geblieben. Das kann aber bestimmt nicht Sinn und Zweck sein dieser Therapie, mir so etwas zu sagen.
Ich bin am 8.12. noch mal bestellt, und wenn das nicht hilft, entweder such ich mir eine neue Psychotherapie oder ich
muss da allein durch. Nächstes Jahr werde ich umziehen, vielleicht hilft mir das und es wird besser. Es ist mein drittes Weihnachten (2005,2009,2010) allein ohne Partner, furchtbar ist das, Die Frage -warum- soll ich mir nicht stellen, aber ich stelle sie mir immer wieder - warum musste das alles so enden, was so wunderschön begann.
LG

----------


## Bücherwurm

Tja, dieses Warum?
Auch mir wurde gesagt, ich solle die Frage danach lassen, es gäbe keine Antwort darauf. Mir ist das ja auch logisch nachvollziehbar klar, aber trotzdem ist es da, dieses Warum. Vielleicht vergeht es ja mit der Zeit.
Noch ist alles viel zu frisch, die Beerdigung gerade erst vorbei.
Weihnachten, davor fürchte ich mich auch - das erste Mal ohne ihn. 
Bücherwurm

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Veronika,
alles nicht so einfach. Versuch es mit einen neuen Psychologen. Es ist schwierig , da die richtige Hilfe zu bekommen.
Dein Umzug, ja ich denke, es wird dir ein wenig helfen, es besser zu verarbeiten.
So wie schon Bücherwurm schreibt, das ,warum. Die Antwort , wirts du leider nie bekommen.
Ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich Gute und weiterhin viel Kraft 
alles Liebe
Ilona

----------


## tropica411

Hallo, ach es ist alles nicht so einfach. Danke erst einmal für eure Beiträge, Ilona und Bücherwurm. Nächste Woche habe ich wieder einen Termin bei meiner HÄ. Ich habe mir Notizen gemacht, wie es mir seit meinem Zusammenbruch vor einem Jahr geht, die werde ich ihr zeigen. Mal schaun, was sie dazu sagt. Heute ist so ein verregneter Tag, da hat man zu gar nichts Elan. Ich danke und wünsche trotzdem einen schönen Tag.
LG Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Tropica,
hast schon recht, dass du dich nicht mit irgendwelchen dummen oder eher hilflosen Aussagen durcheinanderbringen lässt. Es ist schon in Ordnung, wie du trauerst, und ich sage dir einfach mal so: Das ist nicht in ein paar Monaten zu bewältigen, auch nicht in einem sog. "Trauerjahr". Es kann Jahre dauern. Du hast viel zuviel erlebt, das wird dich durch's ganze Leben irgendwie begleiten. Es wird immer wieder Wellen geben, bei denen die Trauer unerträglich wird, aber irgendwann wirst du damit leben können. Es gibt auch keinen wirklichen Trost. Da musst du durch. So schlimm es auch klingt, aber es ist so. 
Gibt es bei euch keine Kontaktstellen "Trauerbegleitung"? Bei uns gibt es Seminare, Selbsthilfegruppen und Trauergesprächskreise, Begegnungstage u. v. m., damit man nicht alleingelassen wird damit. Es wird durch geschulte Begleiter durchgeführt. Da kann man seine Wut und Verzweiflung und Selbstvorwürfe aus sich herauslassen, was man sonst im Beisein anderer verdrängt, da werden die tausend Fragen aufgearbeitet, so gut es geht. Man braucht keine Angst zu haben, den anderen zu nerven, wenn man irgendwas immer wieder erzählen muss. Und man bekommt neue Impulse, um den neuen Weg weiterzugehen, wobei der Verstorbene immer mit einbezogen wird, weil dieser immer Teil deines Lebens sein wird. 
Ich arbeite im Hospizdienst, da gibt es auch Trauerbegleitung, wir haben 1x im Monat ein Trauercafé und Trauergespräche, so oft es gewünscht wird.
Nicht immer sind die professionellen die besseren Helfer, manchmal sind es eben andere Betroffene oder verständnisvolle Laien, die den anderen so lassen, wie er ist. 
Hast du übrigens schon mal versucht, deine Gedanken, Wünsche usw. aufzuschreiben, so wie in ein Tagebuch? Eine Witwe, deren Mann sich das Leben genommen hat, hat mir erzählt, das habe ihr geholfen. Beim Schreiben kann man gut verarbeiten. Vielleicht versuchst du es mal! 
Alles Liebe und Gute!

----------


## sei

Hi,
du solltest genau darüber nachdenken ob du zu deinem Therapeuten so viel Vertrauen hast um ihm eines Tages dein innerstes anvertrauen zu können, wenn du diese Frage verneinst suche dir einen neuen, aber such dir unbedingt einen. Schau dir mehrere an, kläre das mit der Krankenkasse ab und bleib bei dem der dir am geeignetsten erscheint.
Das die Wirkung der Therapie auf sich warten lässt ist nicht unnormal, ich habe ein Jahr gebraucht um überhaupt im groben auf meine Hauptproblematik zu sprechen zu kommen und ein weiteres Jahr um etwas tiefer zu gehen. Jetzt bin ich seit 4Jahren in Therapie und bin nicht einmal ansatzweise dort wo ich gerne wäre, aber zumindest viel weiter als ich zuvor war. 
Es kommt immer darauf an wie man sich auf die Therapie und den Therapeuten einlassen kann, was man wie schnell erzählen kann und wie intensiv man mitarbeiten kann. Es dauert halt beim einen länger als beim anderen bis man das ganze an der Wurzel packen kann, deine Therapie läuft ja noch nicht sooooo lange, also habe etwas Geduld und such dir, wenn du dich dort nicht gut fühlst einen neuen Therapeuten.
L.G.

----------


## keturo

Ich denke mal einen lieben menschen zu verlieren ist das schlimmste was es gibt,mann muss sich mit anderen menschen in therapiegruppen beschaeftigen denen das selbe wiederfahren ist sonst kommt man nie drueber weg,ich hoffe es geht dir irgenwann besser
schoene gruesse 
immer kopf oben halten

----------


## tropica411

Hallo, wollte mich wieder mal melden. Also es ist bei mir jetzt so, dass ich mal einen Tag habe, ohne anfangen zu weinen, aber dafür kommt es später um so heftiger. Zu einem Psychologen gehe ich zur Zeit nicht. Ich werde Ende Februar in eine neue Wohnung ziehen. Vielleicht wird es dort besser, wenn ich die Krankheit meines Lebensgefährten in der alten Wohnung nicht mehr vor mir sehe und seinen Tod im Bad nicht mehr vor meinen Augen habe. Als wir uns 2006 kennenlernten haben wir uns geschworen, dass wir zusammen alt werden wollen, und 2009 ist er verstorben;  das verstehe ich nicht, ich kann es noch nicht akzeptieren. Wenn dies mir im Kopf klar wird, seinen Tod zu begreifen, vielleicht kann ich dann an ihn denken, ohne gleich Weinkrämpfe zu bekommen. Er fehlt mir so unendlich. 
Ob es hier Therapiegruppen gibt, da habe ich mich noch nicht erkundigt. Jetzt steht mein Umzug erst mal bevor, und dann werde ich weitersehen. 
LG V.

----------


## Stine

Hallo liebe Veronika  :Smiley: 
Vor gut 4 Monaten ist der Mann meiner Freundin, auch von mir ein guter Freund an Lungenkrebs gestorben.
Meine Freundin ist 41 Jahre alt, sie hat Ihren Mann vor gut 10 Jahren kennengelernt und die beiden waren das absolute Traumpaar. Sie sagt immer so schön:"Das war die Liebe meines Lebens!!"
Auch ihr fällt es sehr schwer, damit klar zu kommen und den Alltag einigermassen wieder normal zu erleben.
Seit 2 Monaten ist sie in einer sehr netten Trauergruppe. Diese wird von einem Bestattungsinstitut angeboten. Es werden mehrere Gruppen dort geleitet. Der Leiter der Gruppen wollte sie jedoch erst kennen lernen, bevor er sie in eine Gruppe einteilte. 
Ihr bringt diese Gruppe so viel! Mit Betroffenen zu Reden - auch zu lachen - tut ihr richtig gut. Jeder hat seine eigene Geschichte und jeder trauert anders. Manche sind schon mehrere Jahre da, manche auch erst wenige Monate. Für alle aber ist es eine große Hilfe und jeder freut sich auf diesen Termin.
Hör dich doch nach Deinem Umzug einfach mal um - vielleicht wird so etwas auch in Deiner Nähe angeboten. Anschauen kann man es sich ja - wer weiss, vll ist es das, was dir gut tut. Verpflichtend ist es nicht - wenn du meinst, es ist nicht gut, kannst du jederzeit gehen. 
Ich hoffe für dich, dass es dir bald besser gehen wird!!!! 
Liebe Grüsse,
Christina

----------


## tropica411

Hallo Ihr Lieben, danke für die Antworten. Jetzt habe ich ja erst einmal mit dem Umzug zu tun, da gibt es genug Rennereien, die mich etwas ablenken lassen. Bei meiner HÄin bin ich Anfang Februar wieder bestellt (Behandlung wegen Bluthochdruck, den ich seit dem Tod meines Ehemannes 2005 habe, vorher war alles normal). Dort habe ich manchmal 200 zu 100, aber zu Hause pendelt er zwischen 130/140 zu 76/90, wenn ich zu Ärzten bestellt bin ist er eigentlich immer hoch, vor Aufregung wahrscheinlich. Langzeit-EKG wurde mal gemacht, und das Blutdruckmessen tagsüber, da war fast alles normal. Ich bekomme Ramipirl eine halbe Tabl. und Metoprolol eine viertel Tabl. Vertrage ich eigentlich. Na ja, ich werde weitersehen, wie es nach dem Umzug wird. 
Bis dahin 
Liebe Grüße
Veronika

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Veronika,
ich finde es gut , das du den Mut hast , umzuziehen. 
Alles zu bewältigen. 
Du bist eine starke Frau und gehst jetzt auch den richtigen Weg für dich.
Vielleicht findest du auch so eine Gruppe, wie es Christina schrieb.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel, viel Kraft.
Liebe Grüße
Ilona

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Veronika,
erst mal alles Gute für deinen Umzug und viel Kraft für alles.
Melde dich danach doch einfach wieder hier im Forum, wenn du magst, und sag uns, wie es dir geht!
Alles Liebe!
Elisabeth

----------


## tropica411

Hallo, danke für Eure Anteilnahme und Eure netten Antworten. Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle noch mal melden.  
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute auch für Euch alle
Veronika

----------


## tropica411

hallo,
melde mich nun noch einmal, um zu berichten. Wohne schon einen Monat in meiner neuen Wohnung, hat alles prima geklappt. Meine Wohnung ist eingeräumt, musste mir neue Stubenmöbel kaufen, meine Anbauwand hätte den Umzug nicht mehr mitgemacht.
Zu meiner psychischen Verfassung muss ich sagen, dass meine Trauer und der schmerzliche Verlust nachlassen, als ich nun wusste, dass ich umziehen werde, habe ich mich riesig gefreut, dass ich dort rauskomme. Nun die ersten 10 Tage waren noch mal sehr schlimm, aber mit der Zeit nehme ich diese "Einsamkeit" an, d.h. aber nicht, ich denke nicht mehr an Micha, doch, jeden Tag denke ich an ihn, aber ich beginne es zu akzeptieren, dass er nicht mehr wiederkommt. Verstehen kann ich es sowieso nicht, wenn ich an unsere Anfangszeit (2006) denke, wie alles so begann, und dann 2009 stirbt er, da schüttel ich immer den Kopf. Fließen auch nicht mehr so oft die Tränen, eigentlich nur noch, wenn ich in die Stadt gehe, und mir dann vorstelle, wie gern er draußen war. Aber das sind dann nur kurze Momente, was auch keiner sieht. Im Mai werden es 2 Jahre sein, dass er mich verließ. Ich kann zwar immer noch keine Filme über Krankheiten und Tod sehen, und lesen auch nicht, da passiert in meinem Inneren was, das kann ich gar nicht richtig beschreiben, ganz komisch ist da. Ich hoffe, das geht auch einmal vorüber. 
So, das wars erst einmal. 
Liebe Grüße 
Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Veronika,
freut mich, dass du dich wieder einigermaßen gefangen hast. Du siehst auch, dass Trauern lange dauern kann, oft viele Jahre, je nachdem, wie eng man verbunden war. Und irgendwann wird auch für dich das Leben wieder lebenswert sein. Die kleinen Sonnenstrahlen kommen immer mehr durch die dunklen Wolken.
Ich wünsch dir eine gesegnete Zeit!

----------


## tropica411

Liebe Elisabeth,
ich danke dir für deine lieben Worte.
Eine Frage: Ist es möglich, dass du bei Trauer.org auch bist? Ich bin dort jetzt nur noch ab und zu stiller Leser.
Ich wünsche eine restliche schöne Woche. 
Tschüßi
Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Veronika,
nein, bei Trauer.org bin ich nicht. Ich kann ja da mal reinschauen, aber in noch einem anderen Forum zu schreiben, wird mir zuviel. Denn wenn ich irgendwas mache, dann richtig, und was ich so für andere tue, ist ziemlich viel, ob beruflich oder privat bzw. ehrenamtlich, und das kostet alles viel Kraft. Und so muss ich auch auf mich schauen, dass ich mit meinen Kräften gut haushalte. Aber die Adresse werde ich im Kopf behalten.
Alles Liebe! Elisabeth

----------


## tropica411

Hallo,
bin wieder in ein tiefes Loch gefallen. Wahrscheinlich weil sein 2. Todestag nächste Woche ist, bin nur am heulen, es läuft alles wie in einem Film wieder ab. Ich hoffe, dass es nach dem 11.5. wieder besser wird.  
LG Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Veronika,
ja, das ist immer so, wenn solche Jahrestage nahe sind, da kommen immer viel zu viele Erinnerungen hoch, und wenn man sie verdrängt, dann geht es einem auch nicht besser.
Aber denk mal darüber nach, was dir bisher Kraft gegeben hat, und das wird dir auch in dieser schweren Phase genauso Kraft geben, das alles durchzustehen. Du schaffst das, du bist eine starke Frau, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.
Alles Liebe und Gute!

----------


## tropica411

nabend, muss mich wieder mal melden. Als ich am 23.11.09 aus "den Latschen kippte", ist es in meinem Inneren des Körpers "unruhig", davor war nichts, alles "ruhig,still". Wenn man versteht,was ich meine. Innerlich sind von oben bis unten "Schwingungen", das ist ein ganz komisches gefühl. Nun, seit einigen Wochen kann ich wieder Arzt- und Kinderromanhefte lesen, wie schon geschrieben,seit dem Tod meines Lebensgefährten Micha war das nicht mehr möglich.Jetzt kann ich das wieder, manchmal 2 - 3 Hefte am Tag. Heute nun sitze ich auf dem Balkon (in meiner neuen Wohnung habe ich mich gut eingelebt) und lese eine Zeitschrift, ging irgendwann mal in die Stube, plötzlich wurde mir wieder - zwar noch nicht schwarz vor den Augen- aber es war wieder nahe dran, wie am 23.11., habe mich schnell auf Sessel gesetzt, bis es vorüber war. Diese Wellen in meinem Körper kommen immer wieder, aber dass es so sehr wieder war,das war heute wieder das erste mal. Kann so was auch vom vielen Lesen sein? Oder? 
Also, den Tod meines Lebensgefährten kann ich noch nicht verstehen, auch wenn ich nicht mehr so viel weine; ich denke aber noch jeden Tag und Abend im Bett an ihn, ich bin  zwar umgezogen, damit ich seinen Tod im Bad vergesse, was auch so ist, das sehe ich nicht mehr vor mir, aber alles andere, seine Krankheit ist immer noch allgegenwärtig. Gut, ich sehe auch unsere schönen Tage vor mir, bei diesen aber kommen immer die Tränen, auch mache ich einen großen Bogen, wenn möglich, um seine Wohnung. Jetzt ist bald mein Geburtstag und Weihnachten, 
ich darf gar nicht dran denken, das ist immer noch schlimm(der dritte ohne ihn). Das war erst einmal mein Bericht.
Viele Grüße
Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Liebe Veronika,
es freut mich zu lesen, dass es dir inzwischen etwas besser geht. Und ich finde es gut, dass du uns weiter informierst, was in dir vorgeht, dann können wir es besser verstehen, und vielleicht kann das für uns selber auch mal nützlich sein.
Es ist gut, dass du wieder deine Romane lesen kannst wie früher. Ob das in Zusammenhang mit deinen Wellen der Trauer steht, kann ich mir nun nicht ganz vorstellen. Soweit ich aber von anderen Betroffenen erfahren habe, ist es ganz normal, dass sich das Gefühlsleben mit der Zeit wieder etwas aufhellt und man wieder lernt, am Leben teilzunehmen, es jedoch oft viele Jahre lang solche Wellen der Trauer gibt, die einen wieder durcheinanderwirbeln und furchtbar weh tun, gerade an Geburtstagen, Gedenktagen und Weihnachten. Aber diese Wellen werden mit der Zeit immer weniger.  
Hast du schon mal an Trauerbegleitung gedacht? Ich meine nicht unbedingt eine Selbsthilfegruppe, sondern eher durch ausgebildete Trauerbegleiter, die sind da sehr kompetent und einfühlsam, und sie geben Impulse, wie immer mehr Licht ins Dunkel kommen kann, wie man leichter verarbeitet und wie man den Verstorbenen nicht vergisst, sondern anders ins neue Leben integriert. 
Alles Liebe!

----------


## tropica411

Liebe Elisabeth,
danke für deine Antwort.
Zu den Wellen muss ich erklären, in meinen Körper sind "Bewegungen", innen drin, so richtig kann ich
das nicht erklären, ich merke, wie sich das in mir bewegt, ganz sanft,  sondern das ist geblieben seit dem ersten "Zusammenbruch". Seitdem ist das eben nicht mehr weggegangen. Wie gesagt, früher war da nichts. Wenn ich hier so sitze und schreibe, wie ein "Rieseln" ist das. Es klingt vielleicht blöd, aber es ist so. 
Trauerbegleiter, ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich da anfragen könnte. 
Vielleicht gibt es sich irgendwann mal wieder. 
Liebe Grüße
Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Veronika,
steht bei Wohnort das BZ für Bautzen? Dann könntest du beim Hospizdienst mal nachfragen, hier der Link dazu: http://www.hospize.de/docs/hospizadressen/plz_02.pdf
Die können dich sicherlich weitervermitteln. Bei uns wird das im ambulanten Hospiz mit angeboten. 
Aber du sagtest, du seist umgezogen. Wenn es ein anderer Wohnort ist, könntest du auch googeln oder einfach bei der Diakonie oder bei der Kirchengemeinde usw. nachfragen. 
Was die Wellen betrifft, danke ich dir für die Erklärung, das hatte ich anders aufgefasst, eher emotional und nicht körperlich. Ich meine, das kenne ich auch, dass mir in bestimmten Situationen eine warme Welle durch den Körper von oben nach unten ging. Aber so wie du es beschreibst, kenne ich es nicht oder hab auch nie davon gehört. Ich kann mir das nur erklären bei dir, dass dein Körper auf die seelische Belastung einfach irgendwie reagiert. Was mich dabei interessiert: Ist das für dich ein gutes, evtl. wohliges Gefühl oder ist es eher beängstigend?
Alles Liebe!

----------


## tropica411

Liebe Elisabeth,
in wohne noch in BZ-Bautzen.
Nun, das Gefühl ist für mich eher beängstigend; wenn es sehr stark wird, da muss ich dann irgendwie auch
mal schneller atmen. Aber das ist nicht so oft. Das "einfache Rieseln" ist immer.  Ich habe seinen Tod noch nicht akzeptiert, ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen, auch wenn der Schmerz besser wurde. 
Der Tinnitus, der mich nun auch immer "begleitet" seit Juni 09,den ignoriere ich soweit es geht, nur abends zum einschlafen ist er eben sehr präsent. 
Da kann ich nicht gleich einschlafen, das dauert meistens dann 1 Stunde.  
Ich werde mich mal erkundigen beim Hospizdienst. 
Vielen Dank für deine Antworten. 
Grüße aus BZ, heute etwas kühler als gestern.
Veronika

----------


## tropica411

Ich noch mal. -wenn der Schmerz -nicht besser- sondern erträglicher wurde. 
LG Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Lieber Veronika,
hast du schon mal versucht, deinem verstorbenen Partner einen Brief zu schreiben? Oder überhaupt, alles niederzuschreiben? Das hat schon vielen Trauernden geholfen.
Gehst du übrigens arbeiten? Wie schaut bei dir der Tag aus? Vielen Trauernden hat eine sinnvolle Aufgabe geholfen.
Bist du gläubig? Kannst du beten?
Ich denke, du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Trauerbegleitung in Anspruch nehmen, die dir hilft, das Geschehe anzunehmen und zu lernen, es loszulassen. Das heißt nicht, dass man es vergisst, sondern dass man lernt, anders damit umzugehen. 
Liebe Grüße aus dem regnerischen Bayern!

----------


## tropica411

Liebe Elisabeth,
ich schreibe Tagebuch, was am Tag ich so mache, wie Wetter ist, und so belanglose Dinge schreibe ich rein. Briefe 
habe ich schon geschrieben,kann man bei trauer.org. Ich bin nicht gläubig. Ich habe nur einmal in meinem Leben 
gebetet, als er so krank wurde, damit er nicht stirbt, hat aber eben nicht geholfen.  
Ich gehe nicht mehr arbeiten, aber mein Tag ist ausgefüllt, gehe auch viel zu einer ehemaligen Arbeitskollegin.
Ich habe meinen Sohn noch zu Hause, der geht arbeiten. Bin froh, dass er noch hier ist. Wenn er heim kommt, kann ich ihn noch "bemuttern",essen kochen, usw. Am Tag gehe ich viel in die Stadt, bummeln usw. Im Sommer habe ich mir ein Klappfahrrad gekauft, da bin ich auch viel unterwegs, gehe fast jeden Tag zu meinen Eltern; also langweilig ist mir nicht, nur das alleinsein abends ist so schrecklich. Mit niemanden kann man sich unterhalten. 
Ich bin ja jetzt soweit, dass ich nicht mehr jeden Tag auf den Friedhof gehe, nur noch das Wochenende.
Das hat mir auch so zu schaffen immer gemacht. Er wird das bestimmt einsehen, das ich nicht mehr so oft 
komme; ich hab ja 2 Gräber, das von meinem Mann Lothar und Michas. 
Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Bei uns sind heute nur 6°.
Viele Grüße
Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Veronika,
ich hatte Wochenenddienst, also waren diese Tage leider nicht erholsam. Und bei uns war es auch so kalt, aber da wir inzwischen Dauerregen haben, ist es wieder wärmer geworden. 
Danke, dass du so offen von dir erzählst. Das rundet mein Bild von dir etwas ab. Ich bin froh für dich, dass deine Tage ausgefüllt sind. Ja, das habe ich schon oft gehört, dass die Abende, die man einsam und allein verbringen muss, sehr schlimm sind. Irgendwie scheint man das lernen zu müssen.
Dass du nicht mehr so oft ans Grab gehst, zeigt, dass du schon etwas loslassen konntest. Er wird das mit Sicherheit einsehen, denn er hätte bestimmt nicht gewollt, dass du immer so stark um ihn trauerst, er würde bestimmt wollen, dass es dir wieder gut geht.
Wenn dein damaliges Gebet nicht geholfen hat, möchte ich dir dazu sagen: Gott ist nicht dazu da, um unsere Wünsche zu erfüllen. Er erfüllt sie nur, wenn Er es für richtig hält. Könnte sein, dass deinem Micha viel erspart geblieben ist, wer weiß, wie es weitergegangen wäre, wenn er am Leben geblieben wäre. Der Tod ist oft eine Erlösung, auch wenn es für die Hinterbliebenen unverständlich ist. 
Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu einer begleiteten Trauergruppe raten, denn du hast gleich 2 Todesfälle aufzuarbeiten.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## tropica411

Hallo liebe Elisabeth,
ja, ihm ist viel erspart geblieben, hat mir die HNO-Ärztin auch gesagt, als ich mit ihr mal telefonieren musste danach. 
Ich muss es eben akzeptieren, so wie es gekommen ist. 
Es ist eben schwer, da wir uns erst knapp 3 Jahre kannten, und dann ging das alles so schnell. Das will mir nicht
in den Kopf, wieso, weshalb, warum. Dass das alles so schnell dann ging. Das ist so schwer für mich zu verstehn. 
Das ich mich hier so äußern kann, hat mir auch schon geholfen. 
Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit wieder mal melden.
Danke für deine Antworten, liebe Elisabeth.
Noch eine schöne Woche. 
Tschüssi
Veronika

----------


## tropica411

Hallo, liebe Elisabeth und alle MitleserInnen, 
ich will mich wieder mal melden, und berichten, wie es mir so geht. Auch wenn ich es immer noch nicht versteh, dass Micha nicht mehr da ist, so denke ich jeden Tag und Nacht an ihn, aber es kommen nicht mehr so oft Tränen. 
Meine ehemal. Arbeitskollegin ist jetzt auch allein, so unterstützen wir uns gegenseitig, ihr Mann ist Heiligabend zu Hause verstorben. Sie ist zwar über 15 Jahre älter als ich, aber wir verstehen uns gut. 
Tja, nun war es mein drittes Weihnachten und Silvester allein, ohne Micha. Das war eben wieder sehr krass. Aber ich hab es überstanden.  So wie ich auch das neue Jahr überstehen werde. (muss) 
Zur Zeit bin ich sehr erkältet, aber mit WickMedinait wird es jeden Tag besser.  
Ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.
Viele Grüße von Veronika

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Veronika,
freut mich sehr, wieder von dir zu hören.
Es ist gut, wenn du jetzt jemanden an deiner Seite hast, die dich voll und ganz verstehen kann. Das erleichtert vieles. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja euch mal gemeinsam einer Trauergruppe anschließen oder Trauerbegleitung in Anspruch nehmen. In kenne das ja von meiner Hospizarbeit, und das wird gern und dankbar in Anspruch genommen.
Das erinnert mich gerade an meine Schwägerin. Der Bruder meines Mannes ist im Juni 2010 an Krebs verstorben. Ich versuche, meiner Schwägerin soviel Unterstützung zu geben wie möglich. Ich kann versuchen nachzufühlen, wie es ihr geht, aber ich werde es nie wirklich wissen, wie das ist, weil ich meinen Mann noch habe. 
Nun ist bei der Schwägerin kurz nach ihrem Mann ihr Nachbar am Hirntumor verstorben, ihre Nachbarin war schon immer ein gute Freundin, und sie tragen nun ihr Schicksal gemeinsam. Keine braucht der anderen erzählen, wie es in ihr ausschaut, denn jede weiß es selber. Und wenn man sich von jemandem wirklich verstanden fühlt, ist es sehr hilfreich.  
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Zeit, viel Kraft, Mut und Zuversicht für das neue Jahr!

----------

